# long shot... big wood planer???



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

So I'm shure this is a long shot, but I'm hoping someone on here has a rather large planer that they would be willing to let me run a big cedar plank through... i'm building a cedar chest for my wife and I'd really rather not have to hand sand the entire thing too much, plus it needs evened up some.... basically 20" wide board, 1" thick, and 5 feet long. I'd be wiling to pay if it's not too much, or I got no problem bringing beer. anyone interested?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If you don't find a planer, I have seen a number of router-based planing devices.

Basically, you build a rig that is slightly higher than the thickness of your board. You put your router on it and slide it back and forth a zillion times. The end result still has to be sanded, but not all that much.

Here is the basic idea.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Plane-your-wood-slabs-with-a-Planing-Sled-that-you/


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

You might check with your local high school shop teacher. They may have a large planer and allow you to bring it in.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

What Rich said. Look on You-Tube--several on there. I just flattened an 8'X3' workbench top using a design off there. Biggest problem I had was finding 2 -10' long boards (Straight!)for guides. Finished off w/ #4 Stanley smoothing plane and then scraper. Fly could fall over and bust his butt till I get the oil finish on it.


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

PM me I have a 20" planer right down the road in Liverpool.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*sent*

PM Sent



THE FISH BAIT said:


> PM me I have a 20" planer right down the road in Liverpool.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks a lot Chad ("The Fish Bait")... it turned out awesome, and the wife loved it. Hell of a shop you got too!


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

It was great to meet you! Give me a shout any time.

FB


----------

